# Test/Review of Charger Panasonic BQ-CC16



## HKJ (Mar 11, 2015)

[size=+3]Charger Panasonic BQ-CC16[/size]















Panasonic has a line of NiMH chargers, some are fast and smart, others dump. This one here is a fast and smart charger.









I got the charger in a blister pack. In addition to the charger there was eneloop pro cells.






The makes the total contents: The charger, 4 eneloop pro cells and a instruction sheet in many languages.









The charger is designed with a US power plug but includes a EU plug. The EU plug requires tools to remove.






With the US plug the plug can be folded into the charger, but not with the EU plug.






The charger has four hidden leds to show when it is charging. With only two batteries in the charger only two leds will be on.
This charger does not use the typical red/green led, but only green led and green means charging.









The charger has the typically two level slots used for AA and AAA batteries.






The AAA batteries are not locked very hard into place.





















[size=+2]Measurements charger[/size]



Very low current draw (<1uA) from batteries when not powered
Below 1 volt the current is pulsing up to 0.5A
Above 1 volt the full charge current is used.
When charge is finished the charger will charge with less than 0.1mA.
Charge will restart charging after power loss, or battery insertion.
Steady green light is charging.







The charge looks like voltage termination, but it does fill the battery (Temperature increases) and supplement with a two hour top-off charge.














All channels looks the same.






The XX also looks the same.






The pro cell (The one supplied with the charger) uses a -dv/dt termination and has a rather large temperature increase.






I wonder what the powerex terminates on, it is missing the temperature increase that signals a full cell.
But the charger has nearly filled the cell, not much capacity is missing.






The AAA must be a voltage termination. The charger current is reduced for this smaller cell.






With the full eneloop it looks like a -dv/dt termination and a top-off charge.






With 4 cells in the charger the current is reduced.






M1: 36,5°C, M2: 40,4°C, M3: 42,8°C, M4: 41,7°C, M5: 53,9°C, M6: 30,5°C, HS1: 60,2°C
The temperature is fairly normal for this type of compact charger.






M1: 36,1°C, M2: 40,1°C, M3: 43,3°C, M4: 41,8°C, M5: 50,5°C, HS1: 53,9°C






The charger needs about 3 seconds to start.






The charger is using pulsing current. The current in the pulses is about 2.2A and is independent of battery voltage.






With 3 or 4 batteries in the charger the pulse pattern is changed. The pulse is always the same but the charger will use 2 or 4 phases depending on the number of batteries.






With AAA the current is reduced, but the pulse pattern is the same.


Testing the mains transformer with 2500 volt and 5000 volt between mains and low volt side, did not show any safety problems.



[size=+2]Conclusion[/size]

The charger is very good at filling the eneloop batteries. The two hour top off charge helps filling batteries if the charge terminates slightly early. No trickle charge is an advantage for LSD cells.
I would have preferred a lower charge current for more time, instead of the high current pulses, the pulses may give problems with some old cells.

I believe this is a good NiMH charger.



[size=+3]Notes[/size]

Here is an explanation on how I did the above charge curves: How do I test a charger


----------



## UnderPar (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the review HKJ! Its always nice to read your reviews. I've been using this charger for more than a year now and it really does the job done as stated. This is a bang for the buck for me! :twothumbs


----------



## richard13 (Mar 11, 2015)

Hmm... is it just me or are all the pictures broken? I am only seeing a bunch of blue question marks. I don't see this in your other posts, HKJ.


----------



## HKJ (Mar 12, 2015)

richard13 said:


> Hmm... is it just me or are all the pictures broken? I am only seeing a bunch of blue question marks. I don't see this in your other posts, HKJ.



Looks like my host had some downtime, but it is up again.


----------



## marcosg (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice work HKJ.
Do you happen to know if this model is the same as the BQ-CC17?


----------



## HKJ (Mar 12, 2015)

marcosg said:


> Do you happen to know if this model is the same as the BQ-CC17?



It is not, there are lot of differences. I have a review on the way.


----------



## marcosg (Mar 12, 2015)

HKJ said:


> It is not, there are lot of differences. I have a review on the way.



Thanks HKJ.


----------



## richard13 (Mar 14, 2015)

HKJ said:


> Looks like my host had some downtime, but it is up again.



Yep, I can see them today. Thanks for checking.


----------



## candle lamp (May 20, 2015)

There is only solid green led and it means charging.

How do you know if the charging is completed? The charger light turns off?


----------



## HKJ (May 20, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> There is only solid green led and it means charging.
> 
> How do you know if the charging is completed? The charger light turns off?



Exactly.


----------



## candle lamp (May 20, 2015)

Really? Thanks. :laughing:
Do you have a plan to review BQ-CC51 in the near future? This charger and BQ-CC16 are on the market in my country.

It seems that BQ-CC51 (slow, but doesn't look smart charger) is somewhat similar to BQ-CC17 (slow and smart charger) you reviewed before.

I like the BQ-CC17, as it gives you a lower charge current (longer charging time). But it hasn't come on the market.


----------



## HKJ (May 20, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> Do you have a plan to review BQ-CC51 in the near future? This charger and BQ-CC16 are on the market in my country.



Looks like that is the only country where you can get it. I checked on ebay and all the listing I saw was from South Korea.
I have not yet decided if I will review it.



candle lamp said:


> It seems that BQ-CC51 (slow, but doesn't look smart charger) is somewhat similar to BQ-CC17 (slow and smart charger) you reviewed before.



A slow charger is not an advantage with NiMH cells, especially not if it uses a timer to control charge!


----------



## candle lamp (May 20, 2015)

HKJ said:


> A slow charger is not an advantage with NiMH cells, especially not if it uses a timer to control charge!



Thanks for your reply. So do you mean BQ-16 is acceptable charger to both AA and AA NiMH cells?


----------



## HKJ (May 20, 2015)

candle lamp said:


> Thanks for your reply. So do you mean BQ-16 is acceptable charger to both AA and AA NiMH cells?



Yes, the only time you want the slow chargers is for cheap or old cells that you try to squeeze the last life out of. 
LSD cells do not like over charge and that is often the case with the slow chargers.


----------



## candle lamp (May 20, 2015)

HKJ said:


> Yes, the only time you want the slow chargers is for cheap or old cells that you try to squeeze the last life out of.
> LSD cells do not like over charge and that is often the case with the slow chargers.



Thanks to you, I learn about the information. :thanks:


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 20, 2015)

Are we in agreement that the Panasonic BQ-CCQ16 is just the rebadged Sanyo NC-MQ*R*06 smart, fast charger, or does it behave differently with fewer than four batteries inside?

These are the NC-MQR06 rates and seem to port over to the Panasonic BQ CCQ16, in certain searches on the web.

1xAA 1680mA

2xAA 1120mA

4xAA 560mA

1xAAA 840mA

2xAAA 560mA

4xAAA 280mA

4 independent channels, 2 hidden LEDs and now hard to find. I don't see the Sanyo's 'Quick Charge' graphics on the Panasonic, however.

Chris


----------



## HKJ (May 20, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Are we in agreement that the Panasonic BQ-CCQ16 is just the rebadged Sanyo NC-MQ*R*06 smart, fast charger, or does it behave differently with fewer than four batteries inside?



It do not look to be, this charger only has two charge rate: The high one for 1 or 2 cells and the low one for 3 or 4 cells.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 20, 2015)

HKJ said:


> It do not look to be, this charger only has two charge rate: The high one for 1 or 2 cells and the low one for 3 or 4 cells.



Thank you H.. I'm pretty sure that the NC-MQR06 really has 3 rates: 1xAA, 2xAA and 3-4xAA, so the CCQ16 is different.

Chris


----------



## Grijon (May 20, 2015)

lovecpf

This is great stuff. Thank you!


----------



## swan (May 21, 2015)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Are we in agreement that the Panasonic BQ-CCQ16 is just the rebadged Sanyo NC-MQ*R*06 smart, fast charger, or does it behave differently with fewer than four batteries inside?
> 
> These are the NC-MQR06 rates and seem to port over to the Panasonic BQ CCQ16, in certain searches on the web.
> 
> ...


 I have both chargers, Chris you are correct- the sanyo has a fast charge for a single cell, where as the panasonic BQCC-16

charges aa at 550[x4] and 1100 mah [x2] and the aaa at 275[x4] and 550[x2] only. One thing i noticed is the new one runs a bit hotter-but both are excellent compact chargers.


----------



## Dim Lamp (Jul 24, 2015)

Does anyone know if this charger charges 2 batteries at full current, as the review says it reduces when charging 4. I have looked at the manual online and it makes it seem like you would get the full charging current with 2 batteries but not 3 or 4, can anyone verify this at all?


----------



## HKJ (Jul 24, 2015)

Dim Lamp said:


> Does anyone know if this charger charges 2 batteries at full current, as the review says it reduces when charging 4. I have looked at the manual online and it makes it seem like you would get the full charging current with 2 batteries but not 3 or 4, can anyone verify this at all?



It does, the charging can use two patterns: 50% to a slot or 25% to a slot.
With one or two batteries the first is used, with 3 or 4 batteries the second is used.


----------



## Dim Lamp (Jul 24, 2015)

Let me put this another way as I'm slightly confused. 

As I understand the graphs it will charge a single AA cell at about 1250ma, and 4xAA at about 600ma each is that correct? 
If so when I charge 2xAA will they both be charging at 1250ma, or each at half of that? What amount of current will 3xAA and 4xAA be charged with?


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 24, 2015)

If you're charging only 2 cells, they will charge at the high output/fast rate if inserted into slot 1 and 4. If only slots 2 and 3 are used, they charge at the lower/slower rate).
If you're charging 4 cells, they all will be charged at the lower/slower rate.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice. The only thing to make this charger better is to prevent the charger from restarting when the power goes out. I had some Goal Zero batteries charging in the CC17 which may have overcharged a couple of cells. Did another refresh on those cells after letting them sit, they are back to good capacity, one cell had 2490mAh. Giving them a bit of extended rest they seem to be doing well. I would still be careful when leaving the house with charging LSD cells.


----------



## Kouryu (Jul 25, 2015)

Yeah, it restarts... but doesn't it detect a when a cell is full after attempting to charge and it detects peak voltage or -dV?
I would imagine all the other Sanyo/Panasonic *smart* chargers are the same way


----------



## Dim Lamp (Aug 6, 2015)

Kouryu said:


> If you're charging only 2 cells, they will charge at the high output/fast rate if inserted into slot 1 and 4. If only slots 2 and 3 are used, they charge at the lower/slower rate).
> If you're charging 4 cells, they all will be charged at the lower/slower rate.



Are the slots numbered in series from left to right? (How do I know for sure which is slot 1, 2, 3 or 4?)


----------



## HKJ (Aug 6, 2015)

Dim Lamp said:


> Are the slots numbered in series from left to right? (How do I know for sure which is slot 1, 2, 3 or 4?)



You get the same result if you number from left to right or right to left, but the explanation is wrong for this charger.
One or two cells will always charge with full current in this charger, slot number does not matter. With 3 or 4 cells you get low current.


----------



## Kouryu (Aug 6, 2015)

interesting.. on its sanyo predecessors, such as the MQR06, you had to use slots 1 and 4 for the "full current" charging, the inside slots 3 & 4 doesn't give you that


----------



## HKJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Kouryu said:


> interesting.. on its sanyo predecessors, such as the MQR06, you had to use slots 1 and 4 for the "full current" charging, the inside slots 3 & 4 doesn't give you that



As you can see on the four first charge curves I did a battery in each slot and the current was the same. Later in the review I did a bit more investigation and found out how it worked.


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

Do you know if this charger has any temperature protection? I was charging a pair of EniTime 2000 mAh in my now bq-cc16 and the batteries got too hot to hold my hand on for any length of time. I know with 2 batteries this charger charges at high amp high speed but these batteries were hot. I would say well over 50 degrees C. Does the charger shut down automatically if too hot? This cannot be good for the batteries. I stopped charging after 90 minutes because I am concerned about how hot the batteries get. 

Would always charging 4 at a time lower the temperature?

Thanks


----------



## vadimax (May 23, 2016)

recDNA said:


> Do you know if this charger has any temperature protection? I was charging a pair of EniTime 2000 mAh in my now bq-cc16 and the batteries got too hot to hold my hand on for any length of time. I know with 2 batteries this charger charges at high amp high speed but these batteries were hot. I would say well over 50 degrees C. Does the charger shut down automatically if too hot? This cannot be good for the batteries. I stopped charging after 90 minutes because I am concerned about how hot the batteries get.
> 
> Would always charging 4 at a time lower the temperature?
> 
> Thanks



If you are talking about Ni-MH, hot battery is a severe overcharge sign as far as I know. No good.


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

vadimax said:


> If you are talking about Ni-MH, hot battery is a severe overcharge sign as far as I know. No good.


Only measure 1.4 volts though. Maybe just crappy cells but I'm surprised a smart charger doesn't shut off when batteries get too hot to hold. The Eneloops I charged got very warm but I could hold my hand on them. Like a hot bath temperature.


----------



## vadimax (May 23, 2016)

recDNA said:


> Only measure 1.4 volts though. Maybe just crappy cells but I'm surprised a smart charger doesn't shut off when batteries get too hot to hold. The Eneloops I charged got very warm but I could hold my hand on them. Like a hot bath temperature.



Strange enough. When I charged a Fujitsu FDK it was only slightly warm. The charger was BT-C100.

I have studied Ni-MH chemistry a bit. This is not Li-Ion. Voltage in general says absolutely nothing. It was written there that at high charging currents the main topping sign is battery temperature rising. At low currents you need to count time. Or measure voltage difference between idle and charging modes, sending current in impulses. Damn sophisticated


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

Well I don't like the way this charger behaves but it isn't worth the hassle and paying for shipping from USA back to Latvia where the ebay seller sent it to me. 

My xtar master vc2 plus seems to do better job at a lower temperature. 

Waste of $37.(I suppose I could subtract $2.25 x 4 Eneloops that came with it then it's only a waste of $28) Up until now I never read anything bad about this charger. The temperatures of the batteries in HKJ test were way lower even in the Powerex and eneloop pro.


----------



## Phlogiston (May 23, 2016)

recDNA said:


> Do you know if this charger has any temperature protection? I was charging a pair of EniTime 2000 mAh in my now bq-cc16 and the batteries got too hot to hold my hand on for any length of time.



How old are your cells? There is a corner case where old cells with high internal resistance can get hot without being overcharged, because the BQ-CC16 - like most NiMH chargers - uses pulses of current and measures the cell voltage between those pulses. 

In the BQ-CC16, those pulses hit 2A, and the pulse frequency doubles in fast charge mode (i.e. 1 or 2 cells). As power - read: heat output - scales with resistance and the square of current, things can get pretty toasty. 

I'm sure I've read that the BQ-CC16 has overheat protection, but I can't seem to find a canonical reference to it anywhere, just mentions on seller pages. 



recDNA said:


> Would always charging 4 at a time lower the temperature?



Most likely. Put the EniTime cells in the outer slots for more heat dissipation.


----------



## stephenk (May 23, 2016)

I have a BQ-CC17 which is similar to the BQ-CC16, but with only one charge circuit instead of two (which alternates between slots) and thus a lower charging rate. Eneloops, and (green/gold) Ikea Ladda cells terminate with no issues. Some other brands of LSD NiMH sometimes fail to terminate, and keep cooking. I get the feeling that Panasonic chargers are optimised for their own cells?

When I receive my Lii-500, I'll charge the 'problem' cells on that instead. (I only use Eneloops in my flashlights, the rest are for kids toys).


----------



## recDNA (May 23, 2016)

I'll stick to eneloops in the 16 in the future. They got hot but not as hot as enitime but I did 4 at a time so lower current. I'll probably just us the master vc2 plus. The cells charged fine in that and didn't get hot.


----------

